# Arcam FMJ AVR500 7.1 Receiver: Official Thread



## recruit

*Overview*

The AVR500 is based on Arcam’s all new high definition AV platform that was crafted in Cambridge, UK over three years of intensive research and development. The outstanding reception already given to the first two products using the platform, the AVR600 Receiver and AV888 Pre-Amp Processor, suggests that the AVR500 will also set new world standards for audio quality in its price range.

















*
In Detail*

Arcam has achieved a global reputation for producing state of the art home cinema electronics that excel in both movie and music reproduction. Arcam have developed numerous world-class products for the AV market having been involved in home cinema since the mid nineties.

The AVR500 is based on Arcam’s all new high definition AV platform that was crafted in Cambridge, UK over three years of intensive research and development. The outstanding reception already given to the first two products using the platform, the AVR600 Receiver and AV888 Pre-Amp Processor, suggests that the AVR500 will also set new world standards for audio quality in its price range.

The massive feature set provided by the bigger AVR600 is not required for every home cinema installation and so the AVR500 is able to preserve the core performance of the AVR600 by deleting some of the less used connectivity. Removing the network card for Internet Radio, streaming and IP control capability has reduced construction complexity and cost. In addition the number of legacy video and audio outputs and multi-room connections have also been reduced recognising the move in many systems to predominantly digital connectivity.

The AVR500’s seven-channel amplifier is rated at 100 watts (all channels driven) but its massive power supply ensures that it can drive even highly demanding loudspeakers without strain. Being fully equipped for the high definition world the AVR500 decodes all the latest Dolby and DTS high definition audio standard with phenomenal precision.

The AVR500 offers customers the highest level of Arcam performance and sound quality at a lower price by reducing the feature set and absolute power output. However, no compromise has been made in the essential ability of all Arcam AV electronics to produce a level of sound quality that will bring movies and music to life like no other manufacturer.

*
Technical Specifications*

*Analogue Audio*

Audiophile quality components for best sound quality
Multi-channel 7.1 analogue input for DVD-A or SACD sources
Stereo direct mode bypasses and disables all digital processing for 2 channel analogue sources
8 stereo analogue inputs (including front 3.5mm AUX input)
Zone 2 stereo audio, from analogue inputs (Source and volume control independent from main zone)
Support for iPod via Arcam rLead / rDock (independent of RS232 connection)

*Digital Audio*

State of the art Analog Devices ADSP-21366 & ADSP-21367 DSPs for surround decoding
Crystal Semiconductor DACs, stereo ADC and precision electronic volume controls
Dolby TrueHD, Dolby Digital+, Dolby Digital EX, Dolby Pro Logic IIx, DTS HD Master Audio*
DTS High Resolution Audio, DTS-ES Discrete, DTS-ES Matrix, DTS96/24, DTS Neo:6**
Dolby Volume gain management and Tonal correction processing*
Dolby Volume processing for balancing of program material gain and tonal balance
Adjustable crossover switching 40Hz, 60Hz, 80Hz, 100Hz, 120Hz, 150Hz
8 digital inputs 4 rear optical, 3 co-axial, 1 front 3.5mm optical AUX input
Global audio delay, adjustable from 0-1000 milliseconds, to compensate for video processing delays in digital displays and sources with auto lip-sync for compatible displays

*Video*

5 HDMI inputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
2 HDMI outputs (up to 1080p, Deep Colour)
3 Component inputs, one monitor output (up to 1080i)
2 S-video inputs, one monitor output
2 Composite video inputs, one monitor output
Full video up/down conversion & frame rate conversion of all inputs where technically allowed
Video enhancements (per input): Edge enhancement, Mosquito noise reduction, Random noise reduction, Block noise reduction
*
Custom Install Features*

Independent Zone 2 (audio & video), with fixed/variable volume
RC-5 remote input jacks for both zones
IP control over Ethernet (with optional Ethernet module)
IR pass through for source components
Full suite of discrete IR RC-5 codes, including separate on / off etc
12Volt triggers, on / off for zones 1 and 2
Full duplex RS232 control input for more complex control systems 
Audio streaming and Internet radio via Ethernet port (with optional Ethernet module)

*General*


Supplied with back-lit CR102 learning remote
Control with support for up to 7 other components and a huge on-board code library
Large, high contrast dimmable VFD front panel display
User switchable between 120 & 230 volt
Mains supplies
Size – 435mm (17.1in) wide, 415mm (16.3in)
Deep, 185mm (7.3in) high
Weight 22kg (48.5lbs) nett, 27kg (59.5lbs) packed

 *Arcam FMJ AVR500* 

 *Arcam FMJ AVR500 Owners Manual*


----------



## Jungle Jack

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500*

Hello,
It is excellent to see that Arcam has released a less costly version of the amazing FMJ-AVR600.
If the AVR500 is 75% as good as the 600 is, this is going to be a special Receiver.

Given the AVR500 shares much of the in house developed programming code from the AVR600/AV888, I would imagine this is going to be a pretty sweet AVR. I greatly appreciate the fact that Arcam pays great attention to keeping jitter as low as possible.

Though it seems primarily the European Press that pays attention to HDMI jitter levels, I do believe it to be an important consideration for achieving the best possible sound. Pioneer has also done an excellent job in respect to keeping jitter levels quite low and offering a solution when using PQLS with a partnering Blu Ray Player.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500*

The Arcam AVR600 is truly an excellent A/V Receiver (expensive though at $4,995 list).

* I just read an excellent review on it. The 'Sound', it's all about the Sound.


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500*

Hi JJ,

Yes Arcam have paid a lot of attention to the levels of jitter that there new receivers and processor have over HDMI, I can certainly say that both the AVR600 and AV888 sound amazing and it seems that the new AVR500 is just a scaled sown version of the 600 which is good news for those that cannot stretch to the $5000 that its bigger brother is asking.

It only loses a little on the power side but it does omit pre outs which for some maybe a big deal, but I am sure it will sell well all the same...




Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It is excellent to see that Arcam has released a less costly version of the amazing FMJ-AVR600.
> If the AVR500 is 75% as good as the 600 is, this is going to be a special Receiver.
> 
> Given the AVR500 shares much of the in house developed programming code from the AVR600/AV888, I would imagine this is going to be a pretty sweet AVR. I greatly appreciate the fact that Arcam pays great attention to keeping jitter as low as possible.
> 
> Though it seems primarily the European Press that pays attention to HDMI jitter levels, I do believe it to be an important consideration for achieving the best possible sound. Pioneer has also done an excellent job in respect to keeping jitter levels quite low and offering a solution when using PQLS with a partnering Blu Ray Player.
> Cheers,
> JJ


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500*



Lordoftherings said:


> The Arcam AVR600 is truly an excellent A/V Receiver (expensive though at $4,995 list).
> 
> * I just read an excellent review on it. The 'Sound', it's all about the Sound.


Yes the SQ is amazing on the AVR600, I had one on loan for approx 1 month before I took delivery of the AV888, so if the AVR500 has more of the same it will be very good indeed..


----------



## recruit

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR500 7.1 Receiver*

This is now the Official Thread for all Owners and questions relating to the new Arcam FMJ AVR500 as it has now been released :T


----------



## Lordoftherings

Lol, I just realised that this is the AVR500's thread, and not the AVR600. Oups! Better late than never I guess.

* And Good morning to you John.


----------



## recruit

And a very good morning to you Bob!


----------



## romazicon

I appreciate this dedicated thread for the AVR500. I am new to Arcam and only know of them by reputation. I had been considering the Rotel RSP-1570/RMB-1575 combo vs the Marantz AV8003/MM8003 combo for both home theater and 2-channel use as I have auditioned these units but was compelled to look into the Arcam AVR600 after reading several glowing reviews. While the extra 20w per channel is welcome, the feature set of the AVR500 fits my needs more closely and I am happy to save money where I can. I would appreciate any knowledgeable input regarding the following questions: 

1) Can I expect the AVR500 to embody all the sonic attributes of the AVR600? 

2) Can this receiver really equal the sonic abilities of a separate pre/pro and amplifier, especially the ones I've listed above? One review I read (referenced on Arcam's website) goes so far to suggest that the AVR500's big brother (the AVR600) "gives me the finest sound I have heard in my life, from any system. Ever. Anywhere. Regardless of price. Period." Quite frankly, I find this hard to believe and even suggests that this receiver is at least as good as Arcam's own separates (AV888/P777). 

3) As I listen to a lot of digital music off of my computer (typically lossless formats), I am interested to know whether the AVR500 (with the optional network interface) functions as an outboard DAC in this situation or relies on my computer's DAC and merely streams music. Obviously, the latter scenario would be much less desirable. 

4) I know one of the benefits of class D amps is that they run cooler and more efficiently than class A/B amps. What about the class G amp in the AVR500? 

Thanks!


----------



## recruit

Hello romazicon and welcome to the Shack :T

With reference to your questions.

1/ The AVR500 shares all the same attributes as it's bigger brother albeit some features and slightly less power, I have heard from the feedback of dealerships that it sounds the same, which is of very high quality, I did have the AVR600 before I upgraded to the AV888 and can say that it is the best receiver I have heard.
With ref to the slightly less power which is 20watts, that really does depends on what and how efficient your speakers are but it I would expect it to power most quite easily.

2/I have not heard the pre/pro's you have mentioned although I do own the Rotel 1575 and that powers my M&K's and has huge output capabilities and matches my set up perfectly, I do think that the AVR's from Arcam would most certainly give them a good run for there money though and for music surpass them, there receivers certainly cannot match the sonic attributes of the AV888 which really is a step above in performance terms.

3/By feeding the AVR500 with an SPDIF/Optical interface it will be using the DAC's on board of the 500 so therefore the quality will be excellent.

4/I use the class D Rotel and it really is rather good but with the Arcams it is a funny one as the amplifier is similar in design to class D but also includes the toroidal transformer so therfore runs also like a class A/B amplifier but more efficiently, unfortunately I do not know the specifics of class G in particular, but  HERE  explains in more detail. 



romazicon said:


> I appreciate this dedicated thread for the AVR500. I am new to Arcam and only know of them by reputation. I had been considering the Rotel RSP-1570/RMB-1575 combo vs the Marantz AV8003/MM8003 combo for both home theater and 2-channel use as I have auditioned these units but was compelled to look into the Arcam AVR600 after reading several glowing reviews. While the extra 20w per channel is welcome, the feature set of the AVR500 fits my needs more closely and I am happy to save money where I can. I would appreciate any knowledgeable input regarding the following questions:
> 
> 1) Can I expect the AVR500 to embody all the sonic attributes of the AVR600?
> 
> 2) Can this receiver really equal the sonic abilities of a separate pre/pro and amplifier, especially the ones I've listed above? One review I read (referenced on Arcam's website) goes so far to suggest that the AVR500's big brother (the AVR600) "gives me the finest sound I have heard in my life, from any system. Ever. Anywhere. Regardless of price. Period." Quite frankly, I find this hard to believe and even suggests that this receiver is at least as good as Arcam's own separates (AV888/P777).
> 
> 3) As I listen to a lot of digital music off of my computer (typically lossless formats), I am interested to know whether the AVR500 (with the optional network interface) functions as an outboard DAC in this situation or relies on my computer's DAC and merely streams music. Obviously, the latter scenario would be much less desirable.
> 
> 4) I know one of the benefits of class D amps is that they run cooler and more efficiently than class A/B amps. What about the class G amp in the AVR500?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I too am very interested in one of Arcam's AVR/SSP's. Since I have outboard amplification for all channels, the AV888 makes the most sense, but after reading the reviews about the amplifier stage in the AVR600, that too tempts me. Now, Arcam releases another excellent product that might make perfect sense for me. As soon as I can get to a Dealer which has one on display, I am going to do so.

I am a huge fan of Arcam. Ever since they incorporated the Ring DAC into a few of their CD Players, I have been following all of their work. Really am intrigued by the AVR500
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings

Yes I agree, Arcam is a very good sound company with products that consistently sound excellent, always the very best in their league and above.

Why do you think I choose my user name? LOTRINGS, as in the RING DAC.

And I've also been following them for many many years, they always have the best CD sounding players with HDCD and that Ring Dac, and also the best DVD sounding players with DVD-Audio integrated.

* And that review from Widescreen Review about the AVR600 receiver is simply out of this world.

But I also like Linn, Meridian, Lexicon, Esoteric, Anthem, Krell, McIntosh, Denon for their great sounding CD, DVD, Universal DVD, BD players, receivers, amplifiers and Pre/Pros.
Then, Rotel, Nad, Integra, Yamaha, Perreaux, Magnum Dynalab, Cambridge, and a bunch of other great products. 

And about Oppo, Emotiva, SVS, Onkyo and others for the exceptional value.

Yes, Arcam is only one of some of the very best of them.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Bob, you are correct there are a plethora of amazing Companies out there. I never realized that the reason your name was LOTR was an homage to DCS's Ring DAC. Well played sir. And indeed the WSR review of the AVR600 was beyond complimentary.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Bob, you are correct there are a plethora of amazing Companies out there. I never realized that the reason your name was LOTR was an homage to DCS's Ring DAC. Well played sir. And indeed the WSR review of the AVR600 was beyond complimentary.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Hi Jack,

That's right, most people don't realise that fact. I'm very much into Dacs, if you read some of my posts at various audio forums. And the Ring Dac was and still is one of the very best.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## romazicon

Thanks for your detailed answers to my questions, John, and for the valuable primer on class G amps. Your perspective is especially valuable as you've owned an AVR600 and have since moved up to the AV888 and so you're able to provide a better assessment, it would seem, on just how good the AVR600 (and hopefully the AVR500) is. While the WSR review of the AVR600 was very detailed and well written, it would seem that some of the superlatives used were perhaps over the top. Nonetheless, the gist of what the reviewer was trying to convey is clear, that this is a special receiver and, therefore, I will withhold any purchase decision until I have had a chance to audition the AVR500 personally.

On another topic, with regards to Bob and Jack's comments on DACs, the Crystal Semiconductor DAC used on the AVR500 is one that I'm not familiar with and while I presume it's a high quality DAC, it is probably not the caliber of the Ring DAC you gentlemen are praising. I just purchased an Oppo BDP-83 SE Blu-Ray player that utilizes the new 32-bit ESS Sabre DACs (similar to the one used by McIntosh) with the intention of using its analog outputs for 2-channel listening, 5.1 channel SACD listening as well as 5.1 channel home theater viewing. In other words, my intention is to utilize HDMI solely to pass a video signal. If this is indeed what I end up doing, then my main use for the AVR500 will be for its amplifier and its switching abilities. In your opinions, would this be good use of the AVR500?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
The AVR500 would excel in your stated application. Arcam has paid a great deal of time and attention to keeping jitter as low as possible. Many AVR's have shockingly high levels of Jitter. The Arcam along with Pioneer's ICE Powered SC Series AVR's have very impressively low levels of jitter. In addition, Arcam pays great attention to the analogue section as well so I think it would be a great AVR for you.

The Ring DAC is a legend that was built by DCS. DCS is a manufacturer of ultra high end digital products that are popular with both Audiophilles and Professional Audio folks. It is rare when these groups are on the same page.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## romazicon

Thanks, JJ. Please educate me further. Besides low jitter, what else would separate a good DAC from a mediocre one as this is already what I was hoping to achieve with my upgraded Oppo? Furthermore, I acknowledge that I give up the AVR500's speaker calibration benefits if I use its 5.1 analog inputs. This might be a difficult question to answer but do you feel that the DACs the AVR500/600 use are of sufficient quality that would you have me forego the specialized DACs in my Oppo BDP-83SE for 5.1 home theater use?


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I would personally use HDMI for HT and gain Bass Management and Room EQ and use the BDP-83SE for 2 Channel sources.

This is one of those things where a certain amount of subjectivity comes into play. The good news is you have the option to try both configurations and decide which sounds best to you.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

The pre amp stage on the Arcam's is also of extremely high quality and the standard Oppo BDP83 was excellent with 2 channel material so will be interested to hear your thoughts of the SE version romaz?


----------



## Lordoftherings

Here's what I personally think in your situation Romaz.

* I already mentioned in another thread, to highly consider the Arcam FMJ AVR600 A/V Receiver.
The internal Dacs are mighthy fine, and you have a HUGE room.

I don't fully understand; why use the analog connections from the Oppo, when the Dacs in the Arcam Receivers are just fine? 

You know Romaz, the ESS Sabre Dac in the Oppo is not that great of a Dac, and also the bass management is incomplete, it is not well implemented. And I doubt Oppo can fix this issue, as it is inherent to the ESS Sabre Dac; unless they change the Dac.
That's why I highly recommend using the digital HDMI interface from both player and receiver.

* Read this: http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...tion-dvd-players-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-bdp-83se

---> Final conclusion: just forget about the Oppo BDP-83SE, use the digital HDMI connection,
from the original regular model for both Audio & Video.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## recruit

My opinion is to try both Digital and Analogue connections to see what you prefer, like I said the preamp stage on the Arcams is excellent and worth trying, I use a Cyrus CD8SE via Analogue through my AV888 it does sound very good indeed...


----------



## romazicon

Thanks all. I will do as you suggest and try both routes (Oppo DACs vs Arcam DACs). I appreciate you sounding in on my situation, Bob. I had previously read the link you provided and it is a concern. I spoke with Oppo yesterday and they indicated they are looking into it but could not comment on a timeline for a solution. To their credit, they are willing to take my Oppo SE back and exchange it for the standard model if I am not satisfied. I'll keep you all posted once I have more to report.


----------



## Lordoftherings

romazicon said:


> Thanks all. I will do as you suggest and try both routes (Oppo DACs vs Arcam DACs). I appreciate you sounding in on my situation, Bob. I had previously read the link you provided and it is a concern. I spoke with Oppo yesterday and they indicated they are looking into it but could not comment on a timeline for a solution. To their credit, they are willing to take my Oppo SE back and exchange it for the standard model if I am not satisfied. I'll keep you all posted once I have more to report.


Sounds good man. But like I said before, I really doubt that Oppo can fix that, as the bass management is inherent to the Dac itself, the ESS Sabre32 Premier Dac, which I am a bit familiar with for the last 12 months or more already.
Personally, I would stick with the BDP-83 standard model, but that's just me. 

My main purpose here, is to give you my honest opinion on what I know best, and perhaps helping you to make the best decision, based on your own priorities, that's all. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## ntkille

I wonder what software (firmware) version you happy owners of AVR500 have? Mine says 2.3 on the box. Does anyone knows how to check it in the receiver?

Cheers,
Ntkille


----------



## recruit

ntkille said:


> I wonder what software (firmware) version you happy owners of AVR500 have? Mine says 2.3 on the box. Does anyone knows how to check it in the receiver?
> 
> Cheers,
> Ntkille


Hi ntkille - welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T

If you hold down the menu button on the front of the AVR500 the engineering menu will appear and tell you what firmware version you are actually on, I presume it would be v2.3 as stated on the box though.

If you want to check for the latest firmware for your unit and to update yourself please see this link with all the software links http://www.arcam.co.uk/extranethome/tor


----------



## ntkille

Thank you!

This is exactly what I was looking for!

Cheers,
Ntkille


----------



## chrapladm

Can anyone tell me what the going price is for the AVR500


----------



## recruit

chrapladm said:


> Can anyone tell me what the going price is for the AVR500


In the UK it retails at £2500, so I suppose you would be looking at approx $2500 in the US...


----------



## chrapladm

Maybe I missed it but does the 500 have room correcting software like Audyssey?


----------



## recruit

chrapladm said:


> Maybe I missed it but does the 500 have room correcting software like Audyssey?


It has room EQ which is derived from the Sharc processors and is called ART (Auto Room Tuner) so yes it does have room correcting software.


----------



## burningpanda

I have a headphone amp that i want to use on my AVR500. This would be possible on the 600 (tape out) but i can't see that it would be possible on the 500? thanks


----------



## recruit

Yes, it looks like you loose the Tape Out feature with the AVR500 unfortunately, you would need to move up to the AVR600 to have that feature.


----------



## burningpanda

Thanks, figured as much. It's possible to use Zone 2 for anyone else having the same problem but it's an extra hassle.


----------



## dlensmith

Hi, this is my first post but I've been been enjoying my AVR500 for a couple of months now and reading the posts.
I used the link provided by Recruit to determine if my AVR500 needed a software update and it does. Currently I have V2.3 and the latest is V2.4. Is this something I can do myself or do I need to return to the dealer? Originally my receiver came with V2.2 and the dealer told me to bring it in for the update. Of course this was a major hassle; how do I update myself?
My main computer (in a different room) is a Mac but I do have a laptop with Windows XP that I could take into the room with the AVR. Can anyone walk me through the steps to update? I believe I will need a connecting cable but not sure what type, etc.
Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Douglas, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. Is your AV500 connected to the Internet? 

From the Manual
"Using a PC application (available on request from 
Arcam), you can update the firmware in your AVR600 
or AV888 using the back panel RS232 port connected to 
your PC."

I would contact your Dealer as I am pretty sure that you could bring it in and have them do it if you do not feel comfortable doing so yourself. One of our Moderators (Recruit) owns the AV888, but is not going to be available for a little while.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## dlensmith

Thanks JJ; I think it is best I take it to the dealer for the update. I tried downloading the software from Arcam's website but it looks more complicated than I thought.
The only problem I am having now is sometimes, especially with the Blu-ray player, upon start-up there is no sound. I have to change the HDMI source from Blu-ray and back again before I get sound. I am not sure if this is a handshake issue with the HDMI or just a bug but I hope the V2.4 will correct it. I also get some popping noises in the speakers when using the PS3 but it is not as bad as before the upgrade to V2.3.
Other than that, the sound is amazing. I really didn't think my speakers were good enough to benefit from the receiver but I was very wrong. The separation of instruments, clarity, and wide sound stage are much improved over my old Onkyo SR705. The real benefit in music is with the Dolby PLIIx Music mode; the surround and rear channels actually have distinct instruments coming from them reminding me of SACD recordings. I know this is a faux surround processing but it sounds really impressive, unlike my old AVRs which just had generic noise (echos and muddied sounds) coming from them.
Now I just need to focus on some room acoustic treatments to really get the full benefit of the Arcam.


----------



## dlensmith

And "no", my AVR500 is not connected to the internet. The AVR600 has this feature out of the box but mine would need to be upgraded. Here's my equipment list:
50" Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-110FD
Arcam FMJ AVR500 
Front L & R - Def Tech Mythos ST 
Center - Def Tech Mythos Ten
Surround L & R - Def Tech BP7006
Surr Back L & R - Def Tech BP1.2X
Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-ray
Olive 4 Music Server
Cambridge DACMagic
Arcam Solo irDock
Onkyo CD-C390 Changer
Explorer 8300HD DVR
PS3
APC Power Conditioner H15
Logitech Harmony 900 Remote


----------



## Jungle Jack

dlensmith said:


> And "no", my AVR500 is not connected to the internet. The AVR600 has this feature out of the box but mine would need to be upgraded. Here's my equipment list:
> 50" Pioneer Kuro Elite Pro-110FD
> Arcam FMJ AVR500
> Front L & R - Def Tech Mythos ST
> Center - Def Tech Mythos Ten
> Surround L & R - Def Tech BP7006
> Surr Back L & R - Def Tech BP1.2X
> Panasonic DMP-BD55 Blu-ray
> Olive 4 Music Server
> Cambridge DACMagic
> Arcam Solo irDock
> Onkyo CD-C390 Changer
> Explorer 8300HD DVR
> PS3
> APC Power Conditioner H15
> Logitech Harmony 900 Remote


Hello,
Very nice HT indeed. Arcam truly makes probably the best sounding AVR of the HDMI era. I have never read more Professional Reviews that have been so universal in praising the SQ of the current Arcam AVR's. Utterly gushing in praise.

I highly recommend you peruse Recruit's Offical Arcam Threads here as there is a wealth of information. John (Recruit) previously owned an AVR600 if memory serves and really is our Arcam expert. He should return soon and is truly missed.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Hi Douglas, the AVR500 is a very nice unit which offers the Arcam superior sound at a much better price !

Here is the software for you AVR500 to bring it up to date, you must use a null modem cable to link between your laptop and AVR500 to work correctly then follow the instructions step by step as per the update guide which is also included below, although you only have to up date the Main Firmware I also reload the DSP software which will be include in the drop down menu.

Also REMEMBER to do a factory reset after each loading of firmware and that includes the DSP one to 

***AS ALWAYS LOADING FIRMWARE IS DONE AT YOUR OWN RISK AND IT IS RECOMMENDED THAT THE DEALER YOU BOUGHT IT FROM DOES IT***


----------



## dlensmith

Thanks for the information Recruit; i think I will take it to my dealer for the update just to be safe.
You mention reloading the DSP software as well; is there an advantage to doing this? I doubt the dealer is going to do this unless I ask and have a good reason so any input is appreciated. Also, why do you need to do a factory reset after each installation? Will this cause me to loose my settings? The last update was done for me by the dealer and all of my settings were intact so I'm curious to know if that means they didn't do the factory reset. The main problem I have right now is when changing inputs, especially to Blu-ray, I do not have any sound. I am hopeful this update will correct this issue.


----------



## recruit

dlensmith said:


> Thanks for the information Recruit; i think I will take it to my dealer for the update just to be safe.
> You mention reloading the DSP software as well; is there an advantage to doing this? I doubt the dealer is going to do this unless I ask and have a good reason so any input is appreciated. Also, why do you need to do a factory reset after each installation? Will this cause me to loose my settings? The last update was done for me by the dealer and all of my settings were intact so I'm curious to know if that means they didn't do the factory reset. The main problem I have right now is when changing inputs, especially to Blu-ray, I do not have any sound. I am hopeful this update will correct this issue.



It may well be worth it Douglas to take it to the dealers if you are not that confident in doing it yourself and I presume he must of done a secure system store before updating, as this is there for when upgrading Firmware it brings back all your important settings, by doing a secure system restore and all your previous settings are intact.

It's not a must to do a DSP update as the last update for the DSP chips were in v1.8, it's just the way I do it, the factory reset is important in that it resets the unit and all it's settings, but then you do a system restore which seems a bit pointless really I suppose :whistling:

Unfortunately with HDMI it causes lots of issues but not for all players and equipment maybe just some in that it has handshaking issues which stops the units working and this is the whole reason why firmware updates are a must in trying to make things better.


----------



## dlensmith

Well I am back with a question that I have been researching on the web and am coming up short. I am trying to understand how to use the Dolby Volume settings on the Arcam AVR500. When you turn on the Dolby Volume, you have 2 settings, the Dolby Leveler and the Dolby Calibration offset. I have read the manual but am having a hard time understanding how these work.
I think the leveler (0-9) sets the dynamic range when listening to a source similar to the Night Mode on some other receivers? I am interested in trying to equalize the volume from CD to CD while not destroying the dynamic range of my music. Some CDs were recorded louder than others so I thought if I set the calibration to "0" as recommended for 75db, then I could turn on the Dolby Volume but leave the leveler at 0 to avoid ruining the dynamic range of the music, but was hoping it would equalize the overall volume from CD to CD. (I thought it would also do this when changing TV program channels). Can anyone help clarify how these settings are supposed to be used?


----------



## recruit

dlensmith said:


> Well I am back with a question that I have been researching on the web and am coming up short. I am trying to understand how to use the Dolby Volume settings on the Arcam AVR500. When you turn on the Dolby Volume, you have 2 settings, the Dolby Leveler and the Dolby Calibration offset. I have read the manual but am having a hard time understanding how these work.
> I think the leveler (0-9) sets the dynamic range when listening to a source similar to the Night Mode on some other receivers? I am interested in trying to equalize the volume from CD to CD while not destroying the dynamic range of my music. Some CDs were recorded louder than others so I thought if I set the calibration to "0" as recommended for 75db, then I could turn on the Dolby Volume but leave the leveler at 0 to avoid ruining the dynamic range of the music, but was hoping it would equalize the overall volume from CD to CD. (I thought it would also do this when changing TV program channels). Can anyone help clarify how these settings are supposed to be used?


Well Douglas you have really answered your own question, Dolby Volume works in 2 ways first is the Leveller which is basically a Night Mode that you can set how you like to and it will always keep the Dialogue comprehended-able while compressing the louder sounds and works brilliantly.

The second one is the Dolby Offset which is what you use when setting the volume to be the same across channels when watching TV or any other source, basically you set leveller to OFF and then the Dolby Calibration IIRC most people seem to come up with -10/11 and this will mange to keep the sound levels the same across all listening modes.

I think they work brilliantly and I do use the Night mode one as I tend to watch films fairly late and the baby is in bed so I can watch a film without having to turn the Volume up and down continuously when watching an action film :bigsmile: I love what Dolby Volume can do and it clever stuff with how it works.


----------



## dlensmith

John, you have been so helpful so I am going to ask another question. First, let me start by advising everyone that my AVR500 began shutting down due to overheating after approximately 6 months from the date of purchase. I found through other forums that there was a know problem with some of the AVR500s overheating due to the gain bias settings were not correct. Apparently this occurred when manufacturing was brought back to the UK from China (or something to that affect). Anyway, I went to my dealer and Arcam immediately acknowledged the problem and sent a replacement that was fully update to software V2.5. I was very pleased with Arcam for their prompt customer service.
Now, this may have been happening prior to this unit but I have noticed that when I am playing 2 channel source audio through the Pro-Logic IIx Music or Movie mode (I have a 7.1 setup), there is no sound coming from the subwoofer. The only Pro-Logic IIx mode that I do get some sound in the subwoofer is the Pro-Logic IIx Game mode. All other modes for 2 channel sources (DTS Cinema & Music) produce sound in the subwoofer. There is no problem with multiple channel sources, just the Pro-Logic IIx Music & Movie. Does anyone know if this is normal? I do understand that not all audio produces low enough bass to use the subwoofer but I am testing this with identical audio sources. (I have checked all of my settings, even made sure the Stereo only source was set up to include the subwoofer, i.e. Sat+Sub). I just want to know if this is normal; it seems odd to me.


----------



## recruit

Hello Douglas, Yes I did know about the AVR500's overheating but great that you got good service from Arcam and a replacement unit :T

Dolby does sound slightly different in the way the signal is reproduced but not to the extent that you do not hear the sub woofer, I would check your levels with an SPL meter so that the sub is working to and above the 75db level and then let us know how you get on?


----------



## dlensmith

Thanks John; I do run the auto set-up but then I always go back and run the SPL manually using my SPL meter and make sure all speakers are set to 75db. I can find nothing wrong in my set-up; it's just that I am not getting any sound from the subwoofer when in the Pro-Logic IIx Music/Movie modes. I can cycle through the surround sound modes and get sound from the subwoofer on all other modes. I was wondering if anyone else has experienced this and if it is normal? Does the AVR500 not produce sound from the subwoofer in these 2 modes?


----------



## recruit

No, you should be getting sound from the sub woofer, and that does not sound normal, have you tried a factory reset, but remember to save all settings before doing it or else you will have to run the auto set up again?


----------



## dlensmith

Thanks for your quick reply John; I didn't think this was normal but I just tried setting the surround back speakers to "none" to see if I would get sound from the Pro-Logic II Music/Movie (instead of the IIx mode) and I did. Then when I turned the surround back speakers on again, the problem was resolved. Now I am getting the .1 through all surround modes, for both digital and analogue. It must have been a quirk. Thanks for the suggestion though; I have noticed some other quirky things but most of them were volume related and corrected in the firmware updates. Despite all of the "bugs", I am very happy with the sound of this AVR. Most folks tell me I have to go to an amp/processor combo to get good sound for music but the AVR500 can hold its own against separates and sounds great for movies too.


----------



## recruit

That is good news Douglas :T these things can be a little quirky but once set all should be well, I am on v2.4 for my AV888 and it works perfectly so am leaving it unless new features are added to the firmware, the Arcams just give such a great sound for both movies and music that I cannot think of another AVR that does both so well !


----------



## dlensmith

Well, I am in a state of unbelief but my replacement unit just overheated and after a quick on-screen note that is was shutting down, I heard a loud pop and it did shut down. I just don't get it; the unit was replaced and ARCAM knew what was wrong, but here I am only 6 weeks with the new unit, no signs of it overheating or feeling too hot, and all of a sudden it shuts down.
I will call my dealer tomorrow but I am really going to have to think about trying something different at this point. I really don't know what will give me the same quality of performance without going to separates....


----------



## recruit

Sorry to hear this Douglas and I really hope you do get it sorted, can I suggest that you re-load the latest firmware and then doing a full reset and then reload your settings if you have saved them in the secure memory, this might resolve the problem....don't forget these AVR's are like computers and sometimes they can corrupted and do odd things.

Other than the above I do hope things work out for the best for you


----------



## dlensmith

Thanks John; I spoke to my dealer and insisted on upgrading to the AVR600 since I hadn't heard of the overheating problem with them and the amp is class G which probably sounds a tad better. Well, they upgraded me at no cost so as upset as I have been over all of the issues, I have to say I am a happy camper now. (Provided I don't have any more issues!). The AVR600 does sound better and it prompted me to purchase new speakers! Thanks for all of your support, I will probably be talking to you over on the AVR600 thread.


----------



## recruit

no problem Douglas :T


----------



## recruit

The Arcam AVR500 picks up an Award from Home Theatre magazine :T

 Arcam AVR500


----------



## harris4crna

Arcam avr500 hdmi handshake with at&t u-verse cable box

Recently purchased the Arcam AVR 500 from a local retailer. During the same week I activated my AT&T U-verse. I connected the cable box to the Sat input on the Arcam via HDMI cable. The issue I am having is upon setup the Arcam is not recognizing the digital source from the cable box, thus there is no audio. I see video with no issues. How do I correct this? I switch to another input source such as CD and return to the Sat input and the Arcam is now able to pick up the digital source. Now, this is not a consistent fix. Sometimes I need to do this a couple times until the Arcam will recognize the signal. So, I called the local retailer and they reffered me to thier installer. They stated this is not uncommon and they would get back to me with a fix. Needless to say they never called me back. The Arcam is running the 2.5firmware. 

Has anyone heard of this issue and know how to fix this?

Thank you


----------



## recruit

Hello and welcome to the HTS :T

What you need to do is go into the config Menu and scroll down until you see Video Input and Audio Input, go into each of them and select HDMI manually rather than AUTO and this should resolve your problem.


----------



## harris4crna

Thank you, I appreciate the suggestion, but already had HDMI selected. I did notice today I forgot to put the ARCAM in standby mode the night before. I came home and turned the cable box on and had no problem. So, I thought to try putting the ARCAM in standby mode and turn it back on to see what would happen. As I expected, the ARCAM did not recognize the audio on the cable box. It shows digital, but not dolby digital 5.1 which results in no sound. I switch the ARCAM to CD and than back to SAT which fixed the problem. Will I always need to do this with this particular type of cable box?


----------



## recruit

That is a shame, it may not be the Arcam but also the AT&T cable box which is causing the issue with the HDMI handshake problem 

I would do this now, do a secure backup of your settings and then reload the latest firmware for the AVR500 after that has been installed then do a factory reset and then reload your secure settings to see if that helps.


----------



## harris4crna

I switched from HDMI to digital and it fixed the problem. Either it is HDMI cable issue, ATT box or HDMI on the ARCAM. My guess it is the box. Now, the ARCAM has shut off twice now due to my guess overheating. I have given it at least 6in. airspace, so I will see if that works. I just cannot leave the cabinet door closed because I could fry an egg on the ARCAM if I do. Firmware 2.5


----------



## recruit

harris4crna said:


> I switched from HDMI to digital and it fixed the problem. Either it is HDMI cable issue, ATT box or HDMI on the ARCAM. My guess it is the box. Now, the ARCAM has shut off twice now due to my guess overheating. I have given it at least 6in. airspace, so I will see if that works. I just cannot leave the cabinet door closed because I could fry an egg on the ARCAM if I do. Firmware 2.5


I am glad the HDMI issue has been realised between your AVR500 and cable box but if your unit keeps shutting down then you may need to contact your Arcam dealer as there hass been some faulty units where the bias needs to be changed, let us know how you get on?


----------



## harris4crna

Well fixed the HDMI issue by changing to digital audio and by passing HDMI all together. Now, the Arcam 500 continues to over heat with plenty of ventilation. Have all the up dated firmware. I will check with dealer to see if they can fix by adjusting the Bios. If that does not work, I will need to get rid of it.


----------



## dlensmith

harris4crna said:


> Well fixed the HDMI issue by changing to digital audio and by passing HDMI all together. Now, the Arcam 500 continues to over heat with plenty of ventilation. Have all the up dated firmware. I will check with dealer to see if they can fix by adjusting the Bios. If that does not work, I will need to get rid of it.


I believe Arcam will correct it for you; they certainly know what to do by now. I was having the same issues and eventually upgraded to the AVR600 but the first one I got had an issue with the fan coming on every 15 minutes. The temperature readings revealed the unit was running too hot so Arcam sent me a new one which so far runs MUCH cooler and the fan hasn't come on once (knock on wood!). By the way, the 3 temperature readings in the system menu are reversed in my opinion. The higher the numbers, the cooler the unit. All 3 numbers stay around 400 or higher on my unit now. The old unit was overheating around 350 for Temp 1 with Temp 3 being about 330.


----------



## harris4crna

Douglas, I read your post. I do not think I might be as lucky as you and get 600 at no cost. I would hope that would happen. I will call them tomorrow and see if they adjust the bios. If that is not the issue than I will upgrade. Have you had any problems with the 600? Is is worth the upgrade?


----------



## dlensmith

harris4crna said:


> Douglas, I read your post. I do not think I might be as lucky as you and get 600 at no cost. I would hope that would happen. I will call them tomorrow and see if they adjust the bios. If that is not the issue than I will upgrade. Have you had any problems with the 600? Is is worth the upgrade?


The only problem I had with the AVR600 as mentioned before is that the fan started coming on after about 1 hour of initial operation for about 5 minutes and then every 15 minutes it would come on for another 5 minutes. This was very annoying when listening to music, especially with low passages. Apparently it too was running hot so the fan had to keep coming on. Oddly, the AVR500 fan NEVER came on, it just shut down when it overheated.:huh:

They replaced it and now it is running much cooler and the fan hasn't come on once. It only gets down to around 400 on temp 1 after running for hours. (remember, the lower the number the hotter).
As far as "worth the upgrade", I can't complain that I am getting a few more features and power but I also believe there is a slight upgrade in the sound. I hear the amplifier is a class G rather than A/B and it does seem to sound better but I was very pleased with the sound of the AVR500. I would just push them to correct it; they know how to fix it now and should take care of it for you. Let us know what happens.....


----------



## jimstolz76

Hey guys,

We put in an AVR500 for a customer about 3 months ago and it looks like we're starting to have problems with it. This is our first Arcam install and it sounds amazing (paired up with Dali Euphonias and two Velodyne SC-IW's).

Last week he turned it on and there was no sound. He tried again later and it had no sound, then sound came on, then went away. I had him unplug it for 30 minutes and it came right back up. Then today I was there and the sound was fine but the picture had lines and colored pixelation - as if it was a HDMI connection. I troubleshoot TONS of HDMI problems so I'm familiar with all the stuff you have to go through... The picture had been fine since it was installed back in January, and there had never been an issue with the sound.

I just stumbled on to the firmware updates. I'm not sure what firmware it has and was thinking about trying a firmware update. I'm really close to just sending it back to Arcam, but this thread has me wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction of what I could be checking before I send it back?

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## harris4crna

I cannot tell you what to do about your Arcam 500, but I waited 6 weeks to upgrade to the 600 and quickly realized I started having HDMI issues with it the first day I got it. The sound would just shut off from three distinct sources with a piercing sound coming from my speakers. Did not have any problem with analog source, so I know it was not the speakers. I quickly returned the Arcam 600 to dealer and demanded either a refund or a trade. Now, I have a Mooni 3.3 Integrated Amplifier and love it. Truly it is two channel and does not suffice my home theater needs, but willing to sacrifice by having two separate systems. Moon for my two channel needs and I bought a cheaper NAD home theater for my multichannel needs. I am happy with my decision because eventually I will have two separate systems in my house. 

Good luck with the piece a Arcam purchase.


----------



## Jungle Jack

jimstolz76 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> We put in an AVR500 for a customer about 3 months ago and it looks like we're starting to have problems with it. This is our first Arcam install and it sounds amazing (paired up with Dali Euphonias and two Velodyne SC-IW's).
> 
> Last week he turned it on and there was no sound. He tried again later and it had no sound, then sound came on, then went away. I had him unplug it for 30 minutes and it came right back up. Then today I was there and the sound was fine but the picture had lines and colored pixelation - as if it was a HDMI connection. I troubleshoot TONS of HDMI problems so I'm familiar with all the stuff you have to go through... The picture had been fine since it was installed back in January, and there had never been an issue with the sound.
> 
> I just stumbled on to the firmware updates. I'm not sure what firmware it has and was thinking about trying a firmware update. I'm really close to just sending it back to Arcam, but this thread has me wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction of what I could be checking before I send it back?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jim


Jim,
Welcome to HTS. Sadly, this is not the first time I have read of HDMI issues with the Arcam. However, I do know they have been working hard through Firmwares to remedy the issues.

Arcam was brave to release an HDMI AVR on their own. According to their literature, it involved millions of lines of Code to do so. Most smaller Companies have used a Japanese Platform for HDMI Components and many of the ones who have tried to build a modern HDMI AVR/SSP on their own have abandoned it as Outlaw did even after investing a fortune in Development. Even the large Multinational Companies have had HDMI Board failures and or other issues as well, but on a much smaller scale.

I would definitely make sure the latest Firmware is on the Unit. Also, I would speak to Arcam about your issues as they are reputed to have excellent Customer Service.

HDMI is hated by almost every Custom Installer I know. And to add insult to injury, the HDMI Final Adopter Agreement (Analog Sunrise) will soon make analog Video Outputs a thing of the past. Already, Blu-Ray Players released after January 1st cannot output HD via Component Cables. Even worse, with some new BD Discs, there is an Image Constraint Token which even on Legacy BDP's can stop the Player from outputting HD over Components. By 2013, the full Agreement will be in effect and HDMI will be the only option.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jimstolz76

Jungle Jack said:


> Jim,
> Welcome to HTS. Sadly, this is not the first time I have read of HDMI issues with the Arcam. However, I do know they have been working hard through Firmwares to remedy the issues.
> 
> Arcam was brave to release an HDMI AVR on their own. According to their literature, it involved millions of lines of Code to do so. Most smaller Companies have used a Japanese Platform for HDMI Components and many of the ones who have tried to build a modern HDMI AVR/SSP on their own have abandoned it as Outlaw did even after investing a fortune in Development. Even the large Multinational Companies have had HDMI Board failures and or other issues as well, but on a much smaller scale.
> 
> I would definitely make sure the latest Firmware is on the Unit. Also, I would speak to Arcam about your issues as they are reputed to have excellent Customer Service.
> 
> HDMI is hated by almost every Custom Installer I know. And to add insult to injury, the HDMI Final Adopter Agreement (Analog Sunrise) will soon make analog Video Outputs a thing of the past. Already, Blu-Ray Players released after January 1st cannot output HD via Component Cables. Even worse, with some new BD Discs, there is an Image Constraint Token which even on Legacy BDP's can stop the Player from outputting HD over Components. By 2013, the full Agreement will be in effect and HDMI will be the only option.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks for the reply. I think I'm going to go back and do the update to 2.5 (even if it doesn't need it), do a processor reset, and even if it appears to be working I'll get on the horn with Arcam to see what they think. I'll be taking a Pioneer Elite VSX-31 as a temporary loaner in case I need to ship the AVR500 back. I'm actually quite interested to hear the sound difference. :bigsmile:

Very, VERY familiar with everything going on with HDMI. Not fun, but I'm really looking forward to HDMI distribution products coming out in the next few months (HDbaseT for example).


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Base T really appears promising, but I am afraid with all that has been invested with HDMI, I worry about it gaining traction amongst Manufacturers. I hope I am wrong however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jimstolz76

True, but it still IS HDMI. All the licensing garbage and money transferring behind the scenes will still be there. It'll just be a more reliable long-distance transmission method on top of the existing HDMI architecture and copy protection. I hope.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
I have always viewed HDMI as a Trojan Horse. While it in theory does what once sometimes 10 individual Cables or more in one Cable, it is not about convenience. It is about encryption and making it impossible to make backups of your own Media.

Even that I could accept if they would make it work consistently across all HDMI Components. Unfortunately, almost 10 years on, HDMI Handshaking issues are still common.
JJ


----------



## yosturm

Jungle Jack said:


> ... Already, Blu-Ray Players released after January 1st cannot output HD via Component Cables. Even worse, with some new BD Discs, there is an Image Constraint Token which even on Legacy BDP's can stop the Player from outputting HD over Components. By 2013, the full Agreement will be in effect and HDMI will be the only option.


Does this mean that eventually the only way to watch/listen to Blurays will be through HDMI? Or will 7.1 outs still be operable and this is only a problem with the video output.

With the amount of trouble that everyone seems to be having with HDMI I might just stick with using the analog audio outs on the blue ray player to whatever receiver/processor I have and send the video straight to the TV with HDMI.


----------



## Jungle Jack

yosturm said:


> Does this mean that eventually the only way to watch/listen to Blurays will be through HDMI? Or will 7.1 outs still be operable and this is only a problem with the video output.
> 
> With the amount of trouble that everyone seems to be having with HDMI I might just stick with using the analog audio outs on the blue ray player to whatever receiver/processor I have and send the video straight to the TV with HDMI.


Hello,
Analog Audio will still be permitted. I took the time to read the entire Final Adopter Agreement as I was quite curious about this as well. These restrictions are solely for Video Outputs. No more Component Video, S-Video, Composite on Players released after December 31, 2013.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## richmag

Hey,
How are you guys getting on with your 500's?
I've had mine for 6 months and all is well after the initial unit was replaced due to the fan coming on every 5 min. 

It does sound fantastic.


----------

